# Right Now I'm Feeling ________?



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Fill in the blank. Right now I'm feeling _______________?

Me: I'm feeling hyper. I think I might've had too many Dr. Peppers this evening or something. Normally I start getting sluggish at this hour but not tonight. How about everybody else?


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

A bit tired, but OK. I can't sleep, so I thought I'd see who else was awake here.
Hi Dara!


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Jus fine...


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

A little confused. 
My mom had bypass surgery in June and seems to be doing well but last week at her check up they said she has an irregular heartbeat which they will try to correct with medication othwerwise they will SHOCK her!? 
Anyone else heard of this and if so did it work out okay?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Over caffeinated I had a latte at the casino cuz I was dozing off. Now I am home and wide awake

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Val2 said:


> A little confused.
> My mom had bypass surgery in June and seems to be doing well but last week at her check up they said she has an irregular heartbeat which they will try to correct with medication othwerwise they will SHOCK her!?
> Anyone else heard of this and if so did it work out okay?


Val: It sounds like she might have atrial fibulation which I have had for several years. The heart does not have a normal rhythm and the doctor tries to get it back into normal rhythm by shocking the heart with electricity--which does not hurt the patient who is sedated. Many times this works and the patient has no more problems. Sometimes it doesn't work like in my case; so I have to take blood thinners the rest of my life. When you have atrial fib, you are more likely to get blood clots which is the reason for the blood thinners. If your mom has to get the conversion, which is what they call the procedure with the electric paddles, tell her she'll feel no pain and it doesn't take long. Give her my best wishes. 
Terry


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Physically tired. I didn't want to get up this morning. Emotionally, excited about what the week has to offer. I've got a lot going on this week, some of it fun and different.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Sick and tired of technology and not happy with AppleCare at the moment.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Hopeful. I should be hearing back about a job this week. *crosses fingers*


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Pensive.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

For hammer fan: I have chronic type A insomnia.  Chronic means I can never go to sleep, there are two types type a (those of us that can't go to sleep) and type b (those that can't stay there).  One us type a people can get to sleep we can stay there without a problem.  Here are some things I can offer: try benedryl (basic ingredient dripomen hydrochloride is good for insomnia suffers, Valarian (puts me out daily), Ambien (the nuclear bomb of anti-insomina drugs, need a per-scription for this).


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Lethargic. Felt like recording, so I fired the desktop up, hooked my mixing desk in and recorded some basslines, but by the time I found an EQ setting I was happy with, the will to create had dissipated. I'm trying to work on my book, but it's fits and starts all day. I've been feeling lethargic all week; I think it's the dull, grey, miserable weather.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

My mood has changed this morning. Current feeling: frustrated. The stock photo site I use for my business is having some problems, causing a huge lag time. It's driving me crazy having to wait twenty seconds for each page to load.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Jessica Billings said:


> Hopeful. I should be hearing back about a job this week. *crosses fingers*


Bunch of good luck for that.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Frustrated.  My computer files won't merge!!


----------



## lazyjayn (May 18, 2011)

Hungry. I'm out of food and cash, and the ATM wasn't working last time I wandered over there. So the only thing I'm thinking about or feeling is hungry. Really hungry.

Gonna go check the ATM again.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Feeling quite fresh. Thanks to my breathing techniques that never let me down. Always works better than coffee or tea for me.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

ill.  I haven't eaten enough today, and I'm stressed out because I should be writing but instead I'm online.

Dawn


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Jessica Billings said:


> Hopeful. I should be hearing back about a job this week. *crosses fingers*


Best of luck, hope you get it.

Feeling hungry. Chowing down on a tasty chicken taco, mmmm


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Tired, drained and happy!

Spent about 12 hours working a golf tournament where we raised a bunch of money to donate to March of Dimes.  I stressed and prepped for it for the past few weeks (including a 9pm trip to UPS on Friday to pick up our awning that didn't get delivered).... it was a success and seeing the babies we're helping brought tears to my eyes!  

Back to reality tomorrow....


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

tired and relaxed on vacation.  I was in the sun for the better part of the day.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Nervous and excited! Have a DEP meeting and a meeting with the new Chief Wednesday which is why I'm nervous. I finally have my 11 general orders memorized, along with my rank down which is why I am excited. Just hope I don't screw up in front of Chief.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Relieved, recently changed book cover and needed to reload text file to amazon after adding copyright and artist information. Couldn't get pocket convert to work right, then learned it was no longer needed. Duh...


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Casper, your cat is adorable. I used to have a grey and white kitty like that.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Dara England said:


> Casper, your cat is adorable. I used to have a grey and white kitty like that.


Thanks...


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I am feeling cheerful this morning.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am getting ready for breakfast.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

Exhausted.  

I'm pretty sure I'm dehydrated.  I would love a pot of tea, but that would just make things worse, so I'll go for fruit and Gatorade.

*sigh*

Sheila


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Anxious for this work day to be over so I can go over to my girlfriend's house and spend time with her and her dog, Gracie.  And for the fact that the rest of this week my boss is out of the office, which is always a truly wonderful thing.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm feeling sorry for myself. The temperature is 106 degrees and I'm about to go out in it to mow my yard.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

headachy (plus I have a screaming child protesting naptime upstairs, great combo!)


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

IRRITATED.  Still haven't gotten my tax refund.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Lazy.  After 6 weeks of very limited activity (due to surgery) it is really hard to make myself do some housework.


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

Anxious. I just published my books on July 27th, so I'm still feeling the angst of my work finally being available to others.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

THANKFUL. I got the job! Thanks for the well wishes, all. I'm thrilled!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Hungry. I'm trying to diet but it's soooooo hard.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats Jessica.  My prayer is that you will love your job and the people you work with.  This is good news.

I am feeling anxious. . fearful.  I am retiring on September 2nd.  My mother's health took a nosedive and she is living with me since July.  It is very difficult to work a full-time job, and make sure my mother is OK.  I have help that comes in each day.  But frankly, I feel overwhelmed and very frightened.  Probably just a matter of having not fully adjusted.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> THANKFUL. I got the job! Thanks for the well wishes, all. I'm thrilled!


Whooo hoo! Congrats!!

I'm feeling...happy for you!!

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tired. Catching up on everything I let slide when I went on vacation. I didn't mean to take a three hour nap this afternoon, but I did. Too much sleep is probably making me more tired.


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

Tippy said:


> I am feeling anxious. . fearful. I am retiring on September 2nd. My mother's health took a nosedive and she is living with me since July. It is very difficult to work a full-time job, and make sure my mother is OK. I have help that comes in each day. But frankly, I feel overwhelmed and very frightened. Probably just a matter of having not fully adjusted.


Sounds like you've got a lot on your plate.  My prayers go out to you and your mom. Hang in there :/


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

Frustrated.....car in for repairs for two days now...only good thing is it broke down at work....thankfully as I have a 50 mile each way commute and I shudder to think what would have happened if it broke on the highway doing 80 mph in bumper to bumper traffic.....scary!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> THANKFUL. I got the job! Thanks for the well wishes, all. I'm thrilled!


Congratulations, Jessica.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratulations Jessica!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Dara England said:


> I'm feeling sorry for myself. The temperature is 106 degrees and I'm about to go out in it to mow my yard.


Overwhelmed. Did yardwork today in 95 degree heat and still not caught up. But maybe I shouldn't complain. You have 11 degrees on me.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Sleepy... and Blessed... I have a wonderful little family and the BEST friends anyone would ever want!


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Tired and just plain wore out, but also ready to cook.

I had the first migraine I've had in 20 years from sunday to today, finally went to see my doc about it.  As it turns out the trigger was probably a glass of wine, and the cure was a toradol shot followed by fioricet and phenergan at the house.  Wow.  So I'm not nauseous.  There is some weird veggie and beef broth concoction in the small slow cooker, and for some reason I think I'm going to make tomato soup out of it, but I'll be darned if I know -how- to do that.  I made sausage rice pilaf this evening, and I'm thinking of a chicken and wild rice soupy thing later on.  Oh yes and there must be pasta salad.

This is what happens when I lay abed several days doing nothing.  I still feel like I have to do it all.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Feel better Indy.  Between the migraine and the drugs I can imagine how worn out you are.  Take good care of yourself and rest as much as you can.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Grateful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Excited and relieved. I was finally able to register for Pottermore.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Tippy said:


> Congrats Jessica. My prayer is that you will love your job and the people you work with. This is good news.
> 
> I am feeling anxious. . fearful. I am retiring on September 2nd. My mother's health took a nosedive and she is living with me since July. It is very difficult to work a full-time job, and make sure my mother is OK. I have help that comes in each day. But frankly, I feel overwhelmed and very frightened. Probably just a matter of having not fully adjusted.


Tippy: I completely understand what you are going through from personal experience but also from what my sister-in-law is currently going through with my brother who has had two strokes. She is 84 and still working. After a lot of paperwork :-( she was able to get him on Medicaid. She gets at-home help for him five days a week, 8 hours a day. Half of my brother's social security check each month is paid to Medicaid. The individual sent by the Medicaid agency is supposed to bathe and feed my brother and do light chores around the house. Try to take care of yourself and don't beat yourself up if you're unable to do everything you'd like to for your mother. A caretaker has a brutal time both physically and mentally. My prayers are with you.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

if I don't get in my car and go RIGHT NOW, I'll never have the courage to go to the dentist this morning


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Right now I am feeling, I stick to my healthy routine.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

tired and completely and utterly disinterested in my day job.  Boss is out of the office and, honestly, I could care less about the clients or any of the tasks I should be doing.  I just want to work on my books and articles.


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

Frustrated :/ with Amazon unfortunately.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Hot. It's the weather now I got a light too. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

hyper and caffeinated.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

LOTS better!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Sad. Had to make the decision yesterday to take my dog in to be put to sleep. Abby was with us for 14 years. Such a terrible feeling, but I got to be with her for her last moments.

This is her, smiling for the camera:


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Sad for swolf.  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Saddened. Me too sad for Swolf, whatever I was feeling before I read the thread went away when I seen he lost his pet.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.  But I didn't intend to depress everyone.  It just happens that way with pets.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

how wonderful that we can make such decisions for our pets.  How sad that we can't do the same for the humans we love.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

swolf said:


> Sad. Had to make the decision yesterday to take my dog in to be put to sleep. Abby was with us for 14 years. Such a terrible feeling, but I got to be with her for her last moments.
> 
> This is her, smiling for the camera:


Sorry. An awful decision to make. My heart is with you.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

"Right Now I'm Feeling ________?"

Excited! The very idea of making a living writing e-books is so cool!  

Gotta at least try your best =)

You never knowwww....


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Relief.  After 24 hours without air conditioning (during a record setting heat wave), the power is back on and the house is cool.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

like my blood is starting to boil...I am so sick of this website project I have been working on for weeks!!!!!!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Starting to feel good.
Getting a lot done and the weekend starts in just a few hours!
Even got my driver's license renewed this morning and I was the 4th in line and was out before 8:30AM!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

cautiously optimistic


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Really tired, but determined.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

not so well; I got the flu...


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Amazed. My novel came out on August 1st and some people are actually buying it.


----------

